# Last calls turned out



## Flyrod444 (Mar 3, 2006)

I have now made over 20 slate calls and they are turning out real nice. This is a picture of the last three I turned before I put slate in them.
Jack
left to right: Walnut, dogwood, very dark Walnut


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Those look great!

Are you just putting slate in them or maybe a fiberglass?

Again those look great!

What wood did you make them out of?


----------



## Flyrod444 (Mar 3, 2006)

Chuck,
The light colored one is dogwood, and the other 2 are walnut. I put slate over glass in the dogwood pot. The other two or slate over slate. I have made them using slate, glass, aluminum, and crystal. Slate over glass is my favorite combo so far. My calls are double sided which gives one a chance to use both sides when calling. This is what they look like with the slate and or glass in them.
Jack


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great looking call....

Do you sell any of them?


----------

